# Desmagnetizador de Cabezal (Casette)



## Dano (May 9, 2009)

Ando en la busqueda de algún esquema o información en general sobre los casette desmagnetizadores.

Resulta que me compre una grabadora con unos años arriba y lei que es bueno desmagnetizarla cada 8 horas de uso continuo, de seguro el anterior dueño nunca lo hizo. HOy probandola me da por tomar un destornillador y acercarcelo al Cabezal inmediatamente me doy cuenta que esta super magnetizado.

Alguien tiene idea sobre el tema? 

Saludos y gracias de ante mano


----------



## jorger (May 9, 2009)

Aquí tienes algo,es lo único que he podido encontrar... http://www.profisica.cl/comofuncionan/como.php?id=26
Un saludo


----------



## Dano (May 11, 2009)

Bueno cuando hice la prueba cometí varios errores uno de ellos es usar un destornillador eventualmente magetizado    , probé con un trozo de metal que tenia por ahi que no estaba magnetizado y el campo magnetico que posee el cabezal parece ser nulo, aunque me gustaria darle una desmagnetización.

Esa pagina la habia visto, parece estar interesante, aunque creo que deberia averiguar mas antes de comenzar a hacer algo...

Igual gracias y Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2009)

Mirá , cualquier fierrito con unas 100 espiras de alambre , conectado a un transformador , *alterna* , 6V o 12V , lo encendés , lo acercás hasta casi tocar . . .  ops: o tocar el cabezal , y lo alejás prolijamente hasta mas o menos un metro donde podés desconectarlo.

Si te quema los dedos , apurate   

Yo lo hacía así !

Suerte!


----------

